# 5 Wax Review (Old and New)



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

So this is my first ever review and I have been wanting to try out the waxes that I have for a while and have only just got round to it.

I will be looking at the following five waxes which will be applied to the bonnet of my black 2002 SEAT Leon (please excuse the stone chips).

Firstly I will wash the car and then use an all purpose cleaner on the bonnet only. This will be followed by a quick once over with Meguiars Ultimate Compound 
applied with a Farecla G3 Scratch Remover Waffle pad.

Before touching the car:









After washing and the Ultimate Compound:









RIGHT, now we move on to the waxes that will be compared. I will split the bonnet into five sections, the two main bonnet lines will act as dividers and then I will split the 
two outer sections in half.










WAXES:
Bottom right: Turtle Wax Metallic Wax









Top Right: Simoniz Cream Wax (Very Old)









Middle (Whole Section): Collinite 845 Insulator Wax









Top Left: Wonder Wax Glide-On-Glaze (Very Old)









Bottom Left: Rejex Aircraft Sealant









Application, Removal, Beading, Sheeting and General Thoughts:

Simoniz Cream: This was went on very nicely, being a cream it seemed to spread very well and did not require too much product to cover the area. I left it at least 5 
minutes before removing the wax it was not too difficult to remove.
Beading was good as was sheeting with very little water left on the bonnet.










Turtle Wax: This liquid wax was easy to apply however was a little more difficult to remove. This could have been due to the time that it was left to cure.
Beading again was good as was sheeting. This wax seemed to make the car look a bit darker but as I continued to remove the residue it blended in with the rest of the 
car.









Collinite: The collini[PHPte was a lot more greasy than all other products. As soon as the wax touched the paint it turned from a liquid to a paste which I preferred. The 
application was very easy as the product was so greasy and a small amount of product was able to cover the entire centre section of the bonnet. Removal was also 
very easy and the shine was very good.
The Collinite seemed to produce much higher beads of water which looked very good and when the water was sheeting it immediately ran towards the other waxes 
and then slowed down.









Wonder Wax: This sealant is very old and seemed to have a solvent base. The sealant is clear and when applying it seemed to cover the panel very well however I was 
not convinced so I applied a little more.
Beading was not brilliant however it was very obvious that there was something protecting the paint. Water seemed to sheet off the panel very well and left a very 
small water trail.


Rejex: This wax says it is meant for extreme conditions such as on aircraft. It claims it will stop bugs and can even remove dirt with a strong stream of water.
The panel required a fair about of product (probably about four pea size blobs). It was not that great to put onto the panel and caused the cloth to drag a little. 
Removal of the wax was the complete opposite, very easy to remove and the shine was good.
Beading was good with water sheeting off when the beads got a big larger. Sheeting was also good however it left a few more trails.









On a side note, the turtle wax seems to have also hidden a scratch quite well. 
Before:









After wash and Meguiars ultimate compound:









After turtle wax metallic wax:









So that concludes the review so far, I hope it has been clear and helps some of you out there. 
I think it has proved that new waxes are great but the old ones are still pretty good. Time will show how they stand the test of weather but overall I feel like they 
are all offering some protection to my paint.

I will keep an eye on the waxes and see which lasts the longest.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice review mate, thanks for sharing :thumb:.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice review. Subscribed for future updates if there are any.

Beading from C845 is always great, but why do you say beading from Wonder Wax is not brilliant? It looked almost as good as C845 to me.


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.

HAHA good spot. The beading would appear to look the same as the Collinite because I accidentally inserted the same image twice.

I have amended it now. Thanks very much.

Also you are right. the beading from Wonder Wax is not that bad. Maybe I just wanted it to be.


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

So I washed the car again yesterday and here is the beading. 
Simoniz:








Turtle wax:








Collinite:








Wonder wax:








Rejex:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Wow, even Collinite beading isn't looking good. Others are far gone.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I would expect the Collinite at least to bead better than that after only a couple of weeks, especially with the weather we've had. Something's not right there.


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

I will get some more water on it tomorrow and get a few more pictures. 
I agree, they should all have lasted a few weeks, surely.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats not right at all what shampoo did you use and any demon shine or anything else after cheers


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

It was triple wax shampoo from Halfords. Was cheap and I bought it years ago. Maybe I should get some better shampoo.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Something has gone wrong there as I know 845 can take a beating every two weeks with a mild APC and still bead well after three months.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

aymen_a22 said:


> It was triple wax shampoo from Halfords. Was cheap and I bought it years ago. Maybe I should get some better shampoo.


That's awful stuff, it will have layed down a layer over the wax. Collie should bead for months :lol:

Great review by the way :thumb:


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Few more pictures after a lot of rain earlier today. Still not much better, I'm guessing it is the rubbish carplan triple wax shampoo leaving a coating of its own wax. Hopefully it will wear off soon and the other waxes will come through again.

Simoniz:








Turtle wax:








Collinite:








Wonder wax:








Rejex:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

One of the classics which isnt talked about much nowadays is Meguiars #16. I still use this stuff and it seems to do everything if its applied properly. 

Lasts 3 months easily too


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

somethings gone wrong lol

Collinite should (and will) destroy every wax on that bonnet.


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Even if another (cheaper) Wax is applied on top from the shampoo?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

aymen_a22 said:


> Even if another (cheaper) Wax is applied on top from the shampoo?


the cheaper less durable wax will diminish pretty quickly and shouldn't affect the durability of the Collinite for example.

unless your wash has been ultra strong and stripped it completely or the wax hasn't been applied correctly.

this is 845 on a dirty unwashed panel after 9 days


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

No idea what has happened then. I left the wax to haze for about 30 minutes. Maybe I should have left it for longer. 
I'm getting some Meguiars ultimate wash and wax shampoo soon so maybe that will bring it back up. 
If it doesn't then I will reapply the wax and go from there. 
On the upside I applied the Simoniz to the rest of the car and it looks like this.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup should be much tighter than that....

845 on a washed panel after a few weeks


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

So a few days after the first wash I took out some water and misted the bonnet.

Simoniz:








Turtle wax:








Collinite:








Wonder wax:








Rejex:


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

And a close up of the Collinite.


----------

